# Which 6 would be best?



## Deathbykidd (Aug 5, 2012)

So this upcoming winter season, i'm thinking of getting a 6 string bass. I was originally thinking a 5, but i figured i could use the high c for stuff. I would be using it mainly for recording and playing covers. The two i have found and are the closest in my price range would be the Ibanez Gio GSR206 and Brice HXB-406 MN Nat Bubinga off of Rondo. They are really close in price. i've played a yamaha 5 string bass and didn't like it due to the strings being so close to each other and making slapping and popping a real pain to do. which of these two guitars would be best in this case? Which would be better overall? thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 5, 2012)

Deathbykidd said:


> So this upcoming winter season, i'm thinking of getting a 6 string bass. I was originally thinking a 5, but i figured i could use the high c for stuff. I would be using it mainly for recording and playing covers. The two i have found and are the closest in my price range would be the Ibanez Gio GSR206 and Brice HXB-406 MN Nat Bubinga off of Rondo. They are really close in price. i've played a yamaha 5 string bass and didn't like it due to the strings being so close to each other and making slapping and popping a real pain to do. which of these two guitars would be best in this case? Which would be better overall? thanks in advance for the help.


Well how experience of a bass player are you? Sounds like this is going to be your first bass for you. If so to me string spacing for slapping is really just people being anal, hell I can slap fine and dandy on my guitars lol

But if you are sure about it, which yamaha bass did you play so we can determine string spacing? Cause I know some are 19mm and some are 16mm. 

But for details on the two basses you asked about, the Brice has 16mm string spacing while the Ibanez has 16.5mm string spacing. But what I suggest is a used Ibanez.

It is incredibly difficult to beat the price to quality ratio that a Made In Korea Ibanez SR506 offers when you buy one used. You can get one for $300-450 used any day of the week, which will have a better finish and quality control than those to.


----------



## iron blast (Aug 5, 2012)

The string spacing on both of these basses is pretty narrow especially in comparison to most Yamaha basses just keep this in mind. Both basses are similar in feel and sound overall. The Ibanez Gsr206 bass has really cheap plastic knobs that would need replacement immediately in my opinion. The Brice seems like a better bass out of these two based off my experience it features a 35" scale (so the low B-string isn't as floppy), a push/pull active passive switch, two band eq, and better woods/finish. I owned a Brice fretless 406 and I have played the gsr206 on several occasions. Both basses will need some upgrades especially the strings on the on the Brice and knobs on the Ibanez. I hope this was helpful.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Aug 5, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Well how experience of a bass player are you? Sounds like this is going to be your first bass for you. If so to me string spacing for slapping is really just people being anal, hell I can slap fine and dandy on my guitars lol
> 
> But if you are sure about it, which yamaha bass did you play so we can determine string spacing? Cause I know some are 19mm and some are 16mm.
> 
> ...



Im not an overly good bass player, i can play decently but guitar is my main instrument. I currently own a GTX 4-string bass, and really dislike it. plus most of what i record is on a 7 string, so it's a pain tuning it down to B standard, drop A and such. I'll look for the yamaha i played, it was a friends bass he brought to school, so i'll do some research and see if i can find it. Im almost positive it was a lower end model. If the spacing doesn't matter much for slapping and popping kind of stuff then i should get use to it.(my noobness with basses made me question that.) And from what you guys have said, both become great basses after a very little bit of spending, and I'm fine with that. I owned a RGA8 and it just was too much for me to swap pickups and such for it. I've heard good things about the SR506, but that may be a little too much bass for me seeing as I'm only really using it to record and noodle around with.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 5, 2012)

Deathbykidd said:


> I've heard good things about the SR506, but that may be a little too much bass for me seeing as I'm only really using it to record and noodle around with.


Well $350 isnt too bad for bass to record on  I mean I looked around and tried a bunch of stuff and the price to quality ratio is amazing. So much better than the Brice or Lower end Ibby. So what's your realistic budget? Cause I dont see $350 as pushing it. But of course imo and all that.


----------



## LordCashew (Aug 5, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> It is incredibly difficult to beat the price to quality ratio that a Made In Korea Ibanez SR506 offers when you buy one used. You can get one for $300-450 used any day of the week, which will have a better finish and quality control than those two.



From personal experience I'm gonna add a huge +1 to this also.


----------



## Semichastny (Aug 5, 2012)

Ibanez have great quality and features while the used schecters in that price range have more "modern" equipment; 35", Emgs, single string bridges, beautiful wood, etc. their basses are great!


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Aug 6, 2012)

I tried out the GSR206, and I hated it. If the basses you play now are mid-high end, you're going to notice a HUGE difference in quality. No opinion on the Brice, haven't played one. Go for a used SR506. I don't like Soundgears, but the sr506 and 706 were pretty high quality for the price.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Aug 7, 2012)

Of the 2 choices you posted, go for a Ibanez Soundgear. However, hold out for at least a used SR506. SR206 is basically the entry level item in the Soundgear line. I feel if you start with a SR206, you will not enjoy your introduction to the Ibanez.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Aug 8, 2012)

TolerancEJ said:


> Of the 2 choices you posted, go for a Ibanez Soundgear. However, hold out for at least a used SR506. SR206 is basically the entry level item in the Soundgear line. I feel if you start with a SR206, you will not enjoy your introduction to the Ibanez.



I may end up saving a little more for the SR506 or a used schecter. I cant find one locally, i may just go with a SR206. On a side note, does that extra inch really affect the low b's clarity?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Aug 8, 2012)

Deathbykidd said:


> I may end up saving a little more for the SR506 or a used schecter. I cant find one locally, i may just go with a SR206. On a side note, does that extra inch really affect the low b's clarity?


Low B doesnt really get that much better with scale length imo until you hit 36in. With 34 or 35 decisions it's just dependent if you want a lighter B or thicker. Look at all the guys who downtune on Warwicks which for the majority are 34. To me electronics, pickups, and your rig determine how well your low b will be clarity wise.

Also dude search for SR506's on guitarcenter's used section online. Shipping is $12 flat and they have a no questions asked return policy for 30 days.


----------



## LordCashew (Aug 8, 2012)

The extra inch does make a noticeable difference, all other things being equal. But proper string selection will give you a good, tight B at either scale. Like the guy above said, it's a matter of whether you want a thicker or thinner string. SR506s I've played have felt and sounded fine in B standard with typical string sets.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Aug 11, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Low B doesnt really get that much better with scale length imo until you hit 36in. With 34 or 35 decisions it's just dependent if you want a lighter B or thicker. Look at all the guys who downtune on Warwicks which for the majority are 34. To me electronics, pickups, and your rig determine how well your low b will be clarity wise.
> 
> Also dude search for SR506's on guitarcenter's used section online. Shipping is $12 flat and they have a no questions asked return policy for 30 days.



Ok, thanks, I guess it's more a gauge/tension thing at that point. I'll keep my eyes out on a SR506 in my area.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 12, 2012)

There's not too much info to find on them but my Dean Edge Q6 is the best sounding bass I've come across. They do have a decent reputation. Specs say 34" but it's definitely 35" unless they've changed it now. If you can find one to try, do. 
It is basswood with a maple top, maple walnut neck and rosewood fretboard. Passive pickups (EMG HZs) with active electronics. It's the most solid, huge sounding bass I've ever heard. I tune it down to F# now and it's incredible. I've tried several other basses in a similar price range, often with very similar specs (aside from pickups) and the low end is never as solid. Even acoustically, with the same string set. Maybe I just love the EMG Hzs which have a reputation for being quite warm. Will have to try change them out sometime to see if it suddenly sounds like a normal bass haha.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Sep 7, 2012)

So as for a little update, I'm in the possibility of increasing my budget a bit and I'm now looking at maybe a ESP model, or possibly a schecter. With waiting a little longer I may be able to pick up a schecter. I thought more about Ibanez, but i've never really been a fan of their guitars after trying and I currently own both a schecter and an ESP. So model wise for ESP's i've been looking at either the b-206sm, and the D-6. The Schecter Stiletto custom 6. Has anyone played two of the three? which would be the best bang for my buck? I saw on ESP that the b-206 is 35in scale, but I've read places that it's really a 34in. Can anyone clear that up for me?


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Sep 7, 2012)

You owe it to yourself to try an Ibanez SR. While you might not like their guitars, their SR bass line has such an amazing neck profile for 6's


----------



## Semichastny (Sep 7, 2012)

Deathbykidd said:


> So as for a little update, I'm in the possibility of increasing my budget a bit and I'm now looking at maybe a ESP model, or possibly a schecter. With waiting a little longer I may be able to pick up a schecter. I thought more about Ibanez, but i've never really been a fan of their guitars after trying and I currently own both a schecter and an ESP. So model wise for ESP's i've been looking at either the b-206sm, and the D-6. The Schecter Stiletto custom 6. Has anyone played two of the three? which would be the best bang for my buck? I saw on ESP that the b-206 is 35in scale, but I've read places that it's really a 34in. Can anyone clear that up for me?



I own a Schecter Stilleto Custom-6, excellent bass I would highly recommend it. The wood is well selected and of good quality, the hardware is A+, and the pick-ups sound clear, punchy and have that great zing when picked instead of plucked. Overall great construction quality with a fast and well set neck. Throw a balanced string set on their and you will have the bass of your dreams. The only other bass I would recommend over it would be the Schecter Stilleto Studio-6 which has a bubinga top and a diamond bridge. You can get a studio used for $400~ on ebay or guitar center.


----------



## Divinehippie (Sep 7, 2012)

i own the stilleto 5 and it's awesome! great feel good sound and the price tag is pretty good. while i havent played the 6 i would imagine it's roughly the same.


----------

